# Jelena Karleusa - Half Nude Photoshoot on the Beach (06.2016) x 25



## dimekoza (13 Juli 2021)

Jelena Karleusa (1978) ist eine serbische Sängerin. Sie wird von der Zeitschrift Focus und der Zeitschrift W als "Madonna des Balkans" und "Lady Gaga von Serbien" bezeichnet und ist bekannt für ihre oft kontroverse öffentliche Rolle und ihr provokatives Auftreten


----------



## Punisher (13 Juli 2021)

sehr gut
lecker


----------



## Dharmagreg (13 Juli 2021)

Frau hat Schöne grosse Hände:thumbup:


----------

